# Fostering Dogs



## Frikkie (May 2, 2018)

We belong to a non profit origination that foster dog mainly dachshunds or small breed that is in trouble we had cases where owners leave and leave dogs behind, people leaving the country and cant take the dog with, people that cant afford them any more so really anything.
We then find them new homes.
So we have seen all sorts one that comes to mind were a death and blind pregnant Daxie and boy she were a star with the pups.
We also had 3 Daxie on separate occasions that needed back ops.
The first one we received 2 weeks after his operation and he recovered well.
The second one were kicked by his owner so badly that he could not walk in fact when we got him all the skin on his legs were rubbed of as he were trying to get around, the operation were done but the doctor felt he might not walk again because of the time. We did exercises with him took him for physio even got him wheels which did not like at all but eventually he started walking not perfect more like a person after pub crawling it took us 7 months but today he walks not good but his way.
In December we had a call of another dog can not walk so they left in the street, the Vet feels that she has less chance as the previous one but we feel she will walk in fact this week she is starting to show positive signs.
My question goes around cage rest we know it is important, but all three dogs had the same problem, once cage rest is over they do not want to leave the cage it is almost as if it is outside their comfort zone. How can we overcome the problem even if we take them outside they waddle back to the box, if there is any suggestion please help. 
Then I must just add that these operations is expensive but the Vet gives us rescue rates, and we do a call on the community and so far every time we received donations that covered the costs. So there is good people around as well


----------



## share3 (May 1, 2019)

Can you take one side off the cage so that it is more open, but still has their bed inside? Or if it's a crate, take the top off?


----------

